# 13 weeks old thor and 9 week old aries



## rotary84 (Oct 21, 2009)

hi everyone my name is jun , very new to this forum I just wanted to post some pics of my babies.I have been having thor ( brindle ) for over a month and recently picked up aries ( fawn ) 5 days ago. I was told that aries was a pitbull, but to me looks mixed... let me know your thoughts.thanks


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

they are both very cute! the pics are kinda small though. but thor looks bigger then aries. as pups grow features start changing. so your pups might go through some odd phases. if they are both the same age i would say thor would be the mix...depending on how younf they are not how old. i have seen a very nice looking brindle apbt before looks just like thor when it was a pup though.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

i couldn't tell you but nice looking pups


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i say she is but cute doggies;]


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

what happend to you THORS ears?????????


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Very cute. Aries face is kinda long and narrow looking. Like a Dachshund, but he's still very cute. Not to tempt anyone to make'm but I want to see what a pit bull poodle would look like. lol. I haven't been able to find any pictures.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Unless you're really familiar with your new ones breeder you'll never know. They are both cuties... It looks like a classic comparison of a Bully and an APBT though  Your brindle dog looks more bully to me.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

They are both very cute


----------

